# quick vid



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

of my community sw tank 55g http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=MOV02046
i knwo its crappy and i need to clean the glass
but by the middle of this summer its gonna get redone with 100lbs of live rock
and lots of corals

this tank has been setup for over a year now so its time for a major upgrade

fish 
12 damsels (my gf loves them very active and colorful)
1 valentine puffer that ive had forever
tomatoclown 
royal gramma
alagae blenny
100 hermit crabs
coral banded shrimp
emerald crabs 
serpent star


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool marine tank death...I bet it'll look awesome once you get some frags in there. What kinda lights do you have on your tank and how many watts. Do you have a sump and a skimmer on that 55?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice tank man.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shaft said:


> Cool marine tank death...I bet it'll look awesome once you get some frags in there. What kinda lights do you have on your tank and how many watts. Do you have a sump and a skimmer on that 55?
> [snapback]847799[/snapback]​


i have a huge skimmer cost me like $300 
i have a jbj lighting system that pumps alot of f*cking wats that was like $400
no sump yet but in the future when i have some money


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

pretty cool, how much does 100 hermit crabs cost?? they are £9 for 6 here i think...not sure.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> pretty cool, how much does 100 hermit crabs cost?? they are £9 for 6 here i think...not sure.
> [snapback]848034[/snapback]​


they are 20 for $18

just ordered a coral buaety angel and a sh*t load of invertabrates


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Foo...that link didnt work for man.
how bout you Email it to me or something?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Righty -O I saw it now
Damsels Kick Ass man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Righty -O I saw it now
> Damsels Kick Ass man!
> [snapback]855151[/snapback]​










they are so active
and i need a feeding vid
they are nuts


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool video


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

awesome fish
a very envy-able tank


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i knwo its crappy and i need to clean the glass
> [snapback]847121[/snapback]​


Not sure if you realize HOW crappy.








great vid.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ugly ass coral, and horrid video. you suck Mr.Green.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> ugly ass coral, and horrid video. you suck Mr.Green.
> [snapback]861159[/snapback]​










dont be jelous


----------

